# Anybody not doing this..... is crazy!



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Got a ping for a 5* rated PAX at a La Quinta near one of our Mall's.

Any 5* rider and my first question is "First time Ubering"? If yes.... ask them "Did you use a Promo Code"?
If no....... AWAY WE GO!!

I tell them to grab their phone as I'm about to save them some dough!!

These two guys were going to the airport which would be about a $15 fare in total.....

After putting in my code and seeing the $20 credit, he was putty in my hands (in a good way). He was very thankful and mentioned he'd like to tip me as a result and how does that work?

I'm excellent at this point with my elevator speech about tipping so I knew there was some cash headed my way at the end of the trip. He asked if he could make a quick stop at a convenience store for smokes and I happily obliged.

Once he got back in, he started asking me how much a normal tip is...... I didn't really answer his questions as I said it really depended on a number or circumstances.......

Anyhoo.... we get to the airport.... I help with the luggage and he hands me a $20 bill. We shake hands and they head into the airport.

So.... I made an $11 fare (good for a non surge ride), a $20 tip and will get the $5 referral bonus next week!

This is about the 5th time I've had someone enter my code after the ride has started..... $5 referral fee isn't much.... but you can certainly build on giving them a free ride and should be able to have it translate into a tip!!

Good luck!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

So... The referral code works even if they already have an account, but haven't used it yet?


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I've successfully had 6 people (another one today) use my promo code after the trip (MUST be first trip ever) had started...... Not sure why they have it programmed that way.... but I'm not complaining.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice, i'm totally doing this next time I see a 5.0

Thanks!


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Mind you....... there are plenty of 5.0's out there who aren't first timers..... I usually use that opportunity to compliment them on keeping a 5 when almost all other riders have dipped below that mark. My main goal is to get them to ask something like "what do I have to do to keep a 5?" Then comes the elevator speech. Cash tip probably 40% of the time. 

I've refined my elevator speech many times.... much like Bill Murray in Groundhog's Day. Some snippets of conversation worked...... some didn't. Like Phil Connors, I have stored those in my memory bank. (loves Rocky Road Ice Cream.... hates white chocolate...... studied French Poetry)


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Had another newbie today..... nice lady. Even though her ride was on the company dime.... she was appreciative of my thoughtfulness. That = $5 tip. There was a slight hesitation in that she couldn't "expense" her tip....... but after realizing that a ride in a nice BMW.... that showed up in about 4 minutes........ with a driver who spoke the King's English..... and could carry on an intelligent conversation...... was worth a personal expenditure of $5 on her part!

Training these newbie riders has become one of the only things I enjoy about driving now...... It's like a game to me! I currently have 4 that I've not been paid on and will need to starting keeping a better tally to ensure Scoober doesn't stiff me!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Newwber said:


> Got a ping for a 5* rated PAX at a La Quinta near one of our Mall's.
> 
> Any 5* rider and my first question is "First time Ubering"? If yes.... ask them "Did you use a Promo Code"?
> If no....... AWAY WE GO!!
> ...


This X10


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Newwber said:


> Had another newbie today..... nice lady. Even though her ride was on the company dime.... she was appreciative of my thoughtfulness. That = $5 tip. There was a slight hesitation in that she couldn't "expense" her tip....... but after realizing that a ride in a nice BMW.... that showed up in about 4 minutes........ with a driver who spoke the King's English..... and could carry on an intelligent conversation...... was worth a personal expenditure of $5 on her part!
> 
> Training these newbie riders has become one of the only things I enjoy about driving now...... It's like a game to me! I currently have 4 that I've not been paid on and will need to starting keeping a better tally to ensure Scoober doesn't stiff me!


For the business people tgat want to expense tips use your square reader and label it as tip. Send email reciept. You will probably get a bigger tip as its not coming out of thier pocket.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Another convert today.....

5* newbie dropping off his motorcycle to get worked on........ did my normal spiel and gave him my code within 5 minutes of the ride starting. He was very appreciative and after my newbie tip education..... tipped me a $20. He asked if I was getting paid for the ride and I told him yes.... although the rates are criminally low!

He watched me end the ride and give him 5 stars..... and I watched him look at his receipt and give me 5 stars. 

It was (as it always is) magical!

$20 + $8.50 fare + $5 referral = $33.50...... 

These converts are just about the only thing making me want to drive anymore......


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I had a 5* last night... Asked if it was his first ride, he said no

Oh well... Maybe next time


----------



## uberxdriver1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Newwber said:


> I've successfully had 6 people (another one today) use my promo code after the trip (MUST be first trip ever) had started...... Not sure why they have it programmed that way.... but I'm not complaining.


how do you get rider refferal bonus? it says promo code must be entered before the rider requested the ride? where can i see my referral earning? does it only show up end of the week?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I get the same thing. They can't use it once they're in my car.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I tried it for 3 different pax before I started trip and it was a no go.


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Let me know if you get paid for all the ones you put in who are first time riders. I had an interaction with Uber over doing exactly what your doing, which is add a promo code before the ride but after the hale for a first time passenger.
They originally said that they would not honor my promo code in this circumstance and I pushed the issue, they then said as long as the code was entered before the trip ended it would be honored.
I got paid for the 2 trips at that point and was told from then on the code would be honored automatically, it has not been honored twice since then and have another email chain where they are claiming I was already paid for one of them.
Keep a close eye on them with the codes and document it every time. I am not the only driver who has had issues with them claiming they won't pay if you have been hailed there even on a first time ride.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

For me once they have requested the ride, uber gives them an error when entering the code.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I've never had it not work even after the ride started. They have to be honest to goodness true first-time Riders. I have had a few people try to pull a fast one when it was their second or third ride trying to get a free ride and it didn't work then.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I've also never not been paid by Uber on any of my referrals. Anytime it's taken the code I've gotten paid on it.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Weird. I haven't had any success.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Do you get paid once they download the app and put in the code or when they actually take their first ride?


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Any new Riders you get Monday Tuesday or Wednesday will usually show up on Friday and you'll be paid for them the next Wednesday writer that you sign up on Thursday Friday Saturday or Sunday won't show up until the following Friday and then you'll get paid the following Wednesday.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

So they don't have to actually have to take a ride? Just apply the code? 

It shows that one person used a code but no money yet. I'm assuming it will show up on next week's reports, but I don't know if they actually took a ride or just entered in the code so they had the credits when they needed them in the future.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

It was a Lyft code.


----------



## uberxdriver1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Newwber said:


> I've also never not been paid by Uber on any of my referrals. Anytime it's taken the code I've gotten paid on it.





Newwber said:


> I've also never not been paid by Uber on any of my referrals. Anytime it's taken the code I've gotten paid on it.


where do u see if you got paid ? i did not see in my earning summary, does it only show up at end of the week?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> So... The referral code works even if they already have an account, but haven't used it yet?


I tried it with a rider who was on their first ride - it did not accept the code.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Tried this a couple days ago, no dice.

Her phone said a code was already applied or something... 

Next time, Pax! Next time!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Just a couple of weeks ago I entered a code for a rider after he requested, but before I swiped Start Trip, and it worked.

In the past I used to enter codes during the ride and it used to work, but at some point uber shut that down. Maybe that works again now? Idk


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes they have to take a ride... their actual first ride..... ever. I don't know what to tell you guys where it didn't work. It's usually because it's not their first ride.

The $5 shows up in your payment summary. If I have a few.... it usually gets lumped into Monday's trips. I'll try to upload a pic.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Here is a pic of when they applied 5 of them. Again, they put it on monday. In the payment summary. It was listed under miscellaneous.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Newwber said:


> Here is a pic of when they applied 5 of them. Again, they put it on monday. In the payment summary. It was listed under miscellaneous.


I'm not doubting you, just didn't work when I tried this time.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Does this work on Lyft, too?


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I don't drive first Lyft..... so I can't answer that question.


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a couple Newbie questions. (Please don't call me a dumb noob, LOL)

1) Where the heck do I find my code?
2) Will it be the same code for signing up a new driver? (I found a link for that but I'm not finding an actual code)
3) I heard that you can get free cards from Uber and write your code in, will they mail them or do I have to go to an office?

All answers and opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

Does this still work? I tried this twice last night and my PAX couldn't enter my code once the ride started.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've never been able to get one to work after the pax requested the ride. They all get an error that you must use the coupon BEFORE you request the first ride. Either it was a glitch and it got fixed or the OP was BSing.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I've never been able to get one to work after the pax requested the ride. They all get an error that you must use the coupon BEFORE you request the first ride. Either it was a glitch and it got fixed or the OP was BSing.


Its pretty widespread and there probably should be a class action on it. Chuck Morris


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I've never been able to get one to work after the pax requested the ride. They all get an error that you must use the coupon BEFORE you request the first ride. Either it was a glitch and it got fixed or the OP was BSing.


I don't BS about this topic. Sometimes the pax is BS'ing about it being the first ride.

I had a guy yesterday who told me it was his first ride, put in the promo code and it didn't work. Then he all of a sudden remembered he let a friend use his first ride in Charlotte a week ago.


----------

